# Next Blast?



## hulksmash (Nov 15, 2013)

I know pretty much everyone here doesn't blast+cruise, so what are all of you doing currently (if anything) and what are you doing for your next big cycle?

Right now I'm cruising on a 600mg/ml Test Blend (iso, enanthate, decaonate) @ 600mg per week.

My next blast is 2g Deca+1g Test E for 20-24 weeks (if the wife has no qualms with me running 1g Test for that long...she loves me at a 1g of deca-dat frequent sex LOL )

What you guys gonna do next cycle/blast?


----------



## goodfella (Nov 15, 2013)

DAmn! that's a lot of decca! How were you planning on dosing/pinning? I may need to bump mine up now ha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2013)

Judging from your pics that you posted recently and what i have seen on your facebook I think you need to add some masteron and bold cyp. Get on the cardio, drop some fat but keep the weights heavy. Kick the test to 1.5 grams, bold cyp at 450 (seriously that is all you need its very powerful) and the mast at 400.  Time to tighten up a bit. Keep the cals clean but in excess. 

Hit up a junk yard, find a tire and go by a sledge hammer. That is your cardio. 

No orals. You over did the superdol IMO. Give the livah a break.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Judging from your pics that you posted recently and what i have seen on your facebook I think you need to add some masteron and bold cyp. Get on the cardio, drop some fat but keep the weights heavy. Kick the test to 1.5 grams, bold cyp at 450 (seriously that is all you need its very powerful) and the mast at 400.  Time to tighten up a bit. Keep the cals clean but in excess.
> 
> Hit up a junk yard, find a tire and go by a sledge hammer. That is your cardio.
> 
> No orals. You over did the superdol IMO. Give the livah a break.



Orals are a rare thing with me..first time I did orals in a year-honestly I think they have little use for a noncompetitor...sometimes the oral bug just bites me 

It's funny you mentioned eatin clean, I shoulda texted ya! Wife has banned all non-home cooked meals which is AWESOME but damn do I miss a greasy burger LOL..in fact will text u my meals as of late, be jelly

Never thought about Mast (or EQ since that 4 compound blast back in March), but I may give it a try..you know I won't lie to my Yankee brother LOL hence me not saying "ok, jump right on it!" if in truth I don't...I am giving it thought right now. 

Wife would prefer the leaner version anyway..I am just not big enough yet, so that's why much thought isn't with shredding up currently


Again brother its so weird that you said "time to tighten up a bit"

It's as if no matter if we don't talk in a while, we still think on the same page/alike..I am adopted so you sure we ain't related? LOL


----------



## goodfella (Nov 15, 2013)

MMMM bold cyp and mast combo with some npp sounds like a sexy lean blast! That combo sounds better than steak and lobster to me!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 15, 2013)

goodfella said:


> DAmn! that's a lot of decca! How were you planning on dosing/pinning? I may need to bump mine up now ha



Whenever I do a gram of Test or Deca, since it's really the ONLY 2 compounds I run, I do it once a week..it's always dosed at 300mg/ml

I usually do Delt/Delt (1.75ml+1.75ml=1.05 grams) and glute/glute (or thigh/thigh+glute/glute) ONCE A WEEK

So thats 1g Deca+1g Test once a week..No reason to pin anymore frequently and no reason to use short esters since I don't come off


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 15, 2013)

goodfella said:


> MMMM bold cyp and mast combo with some npp sounds like a sexy lean blast! That combo sounds better than steak and lobster to me!



Speakin of-

One of the wifey's home cooked meals is 3-4 Filet Mignons and Spanish Rice+beans...Easy 70-90g protein for one meal and good carbs (thankfully being a half latina mutt..dat rice)

Yea, she makes eatin clean easy..

Also all married guys/serious relationship guys:

IF YOUR DIET PROBLEM IS THE ABILITY TO CHOOSE FOOD (eg fast food), LET THE WOMAN COOK WITHOUT TELLING YOU

she cooks supper without telling me what it is (BBing+Bulking oriented of course), and since I don't waste, I have to eat it

Garaunteed clean/great BBing meal


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 15, 2013)

Do it! this is my upcoming cycle too

Test-cyp @400mg/week
Bold-UD @500mg/week
Mast-En  @400mg/week

24 weeks long, bumping the test to 1gram around week 10


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 15, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Do it! this is my upcoming cycle too
> 
> Test-cyp @400mg/week
> Bold-UD @500mg/week
> ...



Meh...to me there's not enough size to warrant exotic compounds yet

PoB will probably spam call me drunk early in the mornings until I do though LOL

Edit: forgot to say, you will love this so long as you got good response to test (if not, AI that shit)..the real magic happens at a gram-at least for me 

I just hope you can come off after gettin results LOL


----------



## don draco (Nov 15, 2013)

At the moment I'm running 500 test e / wk & 75 mg var / day .. same as my first cycle.  I got great results from my first run, so I figured I'd ride out the same combo until I need to introduce a new compound to bring things to the next level.  I have tren e & mast e on hand for the future.. planning on trying them next year.  

Do you plan on logging your next blast Hulk?


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm on 800mg test e and 600mg deca and 75mg dbol.. I'm a balloon on wk3.. up to 208 from 190ish.. can't wait till wk8-9.. but I need a serious cut at some point also.. just want size right now tho..


----------



## DF (Nov 15, 2013)

My current blast is Test/deca/dbol 800mg/600mg/50mg.  My goal is to hit 230lbs on this cycle & maintain 11%BF.  This should be a reasonable goal.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 15, 2013)

Currently running:

1.5g Test week Test C and TPP
500mg Mast P week
200mg Tren A week
12.5mg Aromasin a day

I was going to give up on Tren because it made me feel so shitty it would ruin my training and appetite even at 350mg week but I decided to try it around 175mg to 210mg week and at this dosage I like it.

At 350mg or 700mg week I felt the same shittiness at around 200mg I feel great so far.

I will cruise on Test and Mast when I'm done with the cycle


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am currently running:

600mg Test (300mg cyp & 300mg TPP)
400mg NPP 
75mg Var (ran for 1st 6 weeks)
4iu's Sero's

Love the NPP part of this cycle.  Approx 6 weeks remaining.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Currently running:
> 
> 1.5g Test week Test C and TPP
> 500mg Mast P week
> ...



I know the feelin...post 500mg with tren and I get lethargic


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 16, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Meh...to me there's not enough size to warrant exotic compounds yet



Exotic is goddamn right! I ****ing love my Drostanolone. you can't get me outta the gym when that shits running thru me


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 16, 2013)

Does everyone but me get to see facebook noodz of hulk?

Just starting my new regimen under guidance of a trainer... ive made some insane gains in the past on a TRT dose when i am eating right so i am interested in seeing how these go with my new diet too.

800mg SUST
600mg NPP
50mg DROL PM
25mg Prov AM
2iu rips upon waking w/ 1000mg HMB


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 16, 2013)

I want noods of andros goat....


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 16, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> I want noods of andros goat....



Here is a tease for you... when the mohawk goes UP he will not stop until he fights something or fukks something. (in this case he knocked out that nice little doggie)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)

hes a cute goat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## AndroSport (Nov 16, 2013)

^^ I remember listening to this shit back around 96-98 lol a few years after The Jerky Boys


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 16, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Does everyone but me get to see facebook noodz of hulk?
> 
> Just starting my new regimen under guidance of a trainer... ive made some insane gains in the past on a TRT dose when i am eating right so i am interested in seeing how these go with my new diet too.
> 
> ...



LOL very few here have me on Facebook,but you're a brother I trust-pm if ya want to add me bud

That's awesome that you get great gains with TRT-think of the gains you'll get with 1.5 grams of AAS/wk youre running now!

Keep it up


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 16, 2013)

LOL I know you'll hate me for this but I believe exotics should only be used for prep period/cutting

That's why I told PoB I'll think bout it-he knows my opinions

Still weighing the option before I hit "Send" for my purchases lol

Lupe brother I gotta tell ya though-it's ****in expensive runnin those grams for 5 months!! How bout we trade, you cool with 3g AAS/wk right?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2013)

800 mg test ace a week, 600 mg test prop. 

Then I'm thinking of playing with clen for a few weeks, then I'll go to test prop, tren en, and mast p  and clen.( I'll figure the dosages out soon) got a suggestion?  My diet, training, will change throughout the weeks to come. Cardio will start play a factor in the coming months. I wanna see how lean and mean I can get.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 16, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Lupe brother I gotta tell ya though-it's ****in expensive runnin those grams for 5 months!! How bout we trade, you cool with 3g AAS/wk right?



I got jugs of test-cyp on the way.......don't tempt me Lol


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 17, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> I got jugs of test-cyp on the way.......don't tempt me Lol



Doo et!

Honestly you see everyone running 1g or more with MULTIPLE compounds already

I'd rather run 1-2 compounds at 1g versus 3 compounds @ 400/400/400..I just feel its easier on the body-KISS

Go try that test at 1g


----------



## shenky (Nov 22, 2013)

How long have y'all been in this game? For a newb, reading these dosages, my jaw is still on the floor!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Currently running:
> 
> 1.5g Test week Test C and TPP
> 500mg Mast P week
> ...



I'm starting to think it was the cabaser that was making me feel like shit even though it's Human Grade.

So I changed things up to find out.

Test C 1g week
TPP 80mg ed = 560mg week
Tren A 80mg ed = 560mg week
Mast P 80mg day = 560mg week


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2013)

shenky said:


> How long have y'all been in this game? For a newb, reading these dosages, my jaw is still on the floor!



A lot of us compete in Powerlifting, Bodybuilding or both. I'm a Powerlifter.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 22, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> A lot of us compete in Powerlifting, Bodybuilding or both. I'm a Powerlifter.



Doc's a power bottom


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 22, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Doc's a power bottom



The hells is a power bottom?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> The hells is a power bottom?



Gay male with bucking power. LMFAO!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 22, 2013)

shenky said:


> How long have y'all been in this game? For a newb, reading these dosages, my jaw is still on the floor!



Since mid-2005. Went from 120lbs to 210-213lbs. Dropped excess fat and went to 170lbs. Been goin up since.

Hit the 3/4/5 (bench/squat/dead)+aforementioned using only superdrol, epistane or hdrol starting in 2007.

Began real gear use in 2012. Haven't been off since fall '12. Hovering at 190lbs currently.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 23, 2013)

Very common for tren to make u lose ur appetite. ..


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hulk, do you always cruise at 600?  Ever drop below?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 24, 2013)

Dig this thread. More on Hulk's blast.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Dig this thread. More on Hulk's blast.



What ya mean bud? KISS-just two compounds, gram of each for 20 or so weeks. Don't know when that will, with Christmas and all



TR90125 said:


> Hulk, do you always cruise at 600?  Ever drop below?


If money is tight, I'll drop down to 400-500mg of just test...but that's rare. I preferred to cruise at 500/500 test/deca

EVERYTHING is changing now; I'm going to try again to get to USAF and get my ass deployed ASAP

That means: Cruise will be 800-850mg deca/150-200mg Test E

Why?

I will be running a SHIT TON, goal is 3-mile nonstop. I want to keep my joints as lubed as possible-test is not joint friendly

I risk ending up too big-if so, I will go into a huge calorie deficit a month before to make weight

1-2 days before basic I will pin 3 grams of deca to hold me for 8 weeks, and to be able to call everyone clowns


----------

